# Grovana Coral Reef Ii



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I bought this red-bezel Grovana Coral Reef from Roy back in January. I sized the bracelet (a reasonably simple task) and have been wearing it periodically. When Roy originally picked this line up I thought I'd have the green-bezel version, but as it happens I found a 16610LV for a reasonable price and went for the red. The comparison will be illustrative.

Obviously, it's yet another 'me-too' Sub-stitute. At least on first glance. Upon further inspection and wear, in many ways it holds its own against it's older, yet smaller and vastly more dear cousin.

This 'review' is going to primarily consist of photos and a few impressions. There's not much to say about the watch beyond the fact that the fit, finish and feel is excellent. Despite all the macro photos I took, I never saw a production flaw. One could make the case that the lume on the 12 marker is very subtly rounded at the inner angle, but you'd truly be picking nits at that point.

In fact, production quality is excellent on this watch. The bracelet is a tad stiffer than on a Rolex Submariner, but I'd expect that to improve with wear (and it has). The 60 click bezel has a solid feel to it and the insert aligns perfectly. The case is 46mm with crown, roughly 42mm _sans_, making it larger than the Sub (which is too small for me). This watch is longer than a Sub.

Other specs are what you'd expect and are listed on Roy's sales site: sapphire crystal with cyclops, black on white date wheel. You can choose your model from among black, red, blue and green bezels. The signed SS bracelet is an SEL variety and has a diver's extension. It's _extremely_ long: I think I removed 4 links and could have removed 5 and still fit it (7-1/2" wrist). The movement is an ETA with hacking seconds and quickset calendar. I'm not sure of the number, but it sure feels like a 2824.










The ball and stick (aka Mercedes) hands are a like-it or hate-it proposition. I don't like them much as they are too small, have sparse lume and the minute hand doesn't stand out instantly - all important hand criteria in a dive watch. But I'll hardly be diving this watch and any other style of hands would suit this style of watch.










Lume is adequate. It's not a torch, but it's as good as you could expect for the size of the dial markers and hands. No lume pics, sorry lads.

As you can see in the photos, the case has a nice combination of brushed and polished surfaces. The signed (looks laser-etched) crown is good-sized and simple to use, while being well-guarded by the, errr, guards.










The comparison is inevitable. The 'maxi' dial of the Kermit is a tad easier to read and the fact that it is glossy black (vice the matte black of the Grovana) makes it more photogenic without necessarily adding to legibility. The less verbose dial of the Grovana is welcome and more legible.










All in, a very nice watch. For the money, and if you like this style, it's a bargain.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice comparison there.....looking at the pics I think the bezel numbers are slightly "clumsier" on the Grov' and the cyclops and or date window/graphics still haven't got that Rolex 2.5x mag effect....almost all of the "in the style of" Sub watches fall down on that last point I fear.

As you say the sub hands are a love hate thing, I found on my GMTII that the dial was extremely difficult to just glance at and read the time accurately, nothing like as easy as the Omega SM-GMT etc.

Nice pics.....

best regards David


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have the black bezel piece on the wrist for today which came this week. Roy carries them and I have to admit impressed with the watch, give it my thumbs up! Nice pics BTW M8.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have the black one and IMO the bracelet is much better than the one on the Sub


----------



## Amisen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice, how expensive are these ?

Just answered my own question - Â£300 but none in stock.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Amisen said:


> Very nice, how expensive are these ?
> 
> Just answered my own question - Â£300 but none in stock.


Still worth asking Roy if he can get some more :wink2:


----------



## wildebassman (Jul 8, 2008)

:huh: I also have a watch like this but how can you size the wristband, I have one with pins but they don't seem to get out easily...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

wildebassman said:


> :huh: I also have a watch like this but how can you size the wristband, I have one with pins but they don't seem to get out easily...


They arnt suposed to come out easily......

But they will come, best to get a bracelet sizing tool, look in the tools section on the sales site above.....


----------

